# Top 40 Hits For The Week Ending August 27, 1983 - USA



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

1.) - "*Every Breath You Take*" - The Police






2.) - "*Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This)*" - Eurythmics






3.) - "*Maniac*" - Michael Sembello






4.) - "*She Works Hard For The Money*" - Donna Summer






5.) - "*Puttin' On The Ritz*" - Taco






6.) - "*It's A Mistake*" - Men At Work






7.) - "*Stand Back*" - Stevie Nicks






8.) - "*(Keep Feeling) Fascination*" - Human League






9.) - "*I'll Tumble 4 Ya*" - Culture Club






10.) - "*China Girl*" - David Bowie






11.) - "*Safety Dance*" - Men Without Hats






12.) - "*Tell Her About It*" - Billy Joel






13.) - "*Human Nature*" - Michael Jackson






14.) - "*Lawyers In Love*" - Jackson Browne






15.) - "*Is There Something I Should Know*" - Duran Duran






16.) - "*Don't Cry*" - Asia






17.) - "*Hot Girls In Love*" - Loverboy






18.) - "*Take Me To Heart*" - Quarterflash






19.) - "*Rock 'N' Roll Is King*" - ELO






20.) - "*Total Eclipse Of The Heart*" - Bonnie Tyler






21.) - "*Human Touch*" - Rick Springfield






22.) - "*Flashdance...What A Feeling*" - Irene Cara






23.) - "*After The Fall*" - Journey






24.) - "*Promises, Promises*" - Naked Eyes






25.) - "*Rock Of Ages*" - Def Leppard






26.) - "*Making Love Out Of Nothing At All*" - Air Supply






27.) - "*How Am I Supposed To Live Without You*" - Laura Branigan






28.) - "*(She's) Sexy + 17*" - Stray Cats






29.) - "*Dead Giveaway*" - Shalamar






30.) - "*Far From Over*" - Frank Stallone






31.) - "*Electric Avenue*" - Eddy Grant






32.) - "*True*" - Spandau Ballet






33.) - "*Never Gonna Let You Go*" - Sergio Mendes






34.) - "*Don't You Get So Mad*" - Jeffrey Osborne






35.) - "*Kiss The Bride*" - Elton John






36.) - "*All Time High*" - Rita Coolidge






37.) - "*King Of Pain*" - The Police






38.) - "*Lady Love Me (One More Time)*" - George Benson






39.) - "*You're Driving Me Out Of My Mind*" - Little River Band






40.) - "*Saved By Zero*" - The Fixx


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

Six by Syd - six songs worth a least a single spin...

1.) - "*Stand Back*" - Stevie Nicks






2.) - "*China Girl*" - David Bowie






3.) - "*Tell Her About It*" - Billy Joel






4.) - "*Lawyers In Love*" - Jackson Browne






5.) - "*Don't Cry*" - Asia






6.) - "*Total Eclipse of the Heart*" - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My personal picks:

"Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This)" - Eurythmics
one of the perfect 80s singles, loved it then, love it now.

"China Girl" - David Bowie
one of my favourite artists, and of course for my own China girl.

"Tell Her About It" - Billy Joel
One of many Joel singles that are simply fun.

"Rock 'N' Roll Is King" - ELO
Probably one of their last big hits, but what a run they had in the charts.

"Total Eclipse Of The Heart" - Bonnie Tyler
Over the top, bordering on kitsch, and I love every second of it.

"All Time High" - Rita Coolidge
One of the best James Bond movie theme songs (Octopussy).


----------

